# Unknown symbol in module when doing modprobe vboxdrv.

## guypld

Hi, I have Gentoo 64 bit,

I merged  virtualbox-1.5.4-r1 .

and when I do : "modprobe vboxdrv" I get this error msg:

```
 FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@GP) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #13 SMP Tue Aug 19 14:42:08 IDT 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cfee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee0000 - 00000000cfee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee3000 - 00000000cfef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef0000 - 00000000cff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000e4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 851680) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1245184) 2 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1245184

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6E20, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT CFEE3040, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP CFEE30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT CFEE3180, 4B82 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS CFEE0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET CFEE7E80, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG CFEE7F00, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC CFEE7D80, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: SSDT CFEE8860, 03AB (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20040311)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000130000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 851680) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1245184) 2 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000130000000

  NODE_DATA [000000000000e000 - 0000000000014fff]

  bootmap [0000000000015000 -  000000000003afff] pages 26

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

early res: 1 [6000-7fff] SMP_TRAMPOLINE

early res: 2 [200000-8bae87] TEXT DATA BSS

early res: 3 [9f800-a07ff] EBDA

early res: 4 [8000-dfff] PGTABLE

.

...

......

vboxdrv: Unknown symbol change_page_attr
```

I dont know what to do...I found a patch but I dont know if I should use him? 

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/887115

Anybody?

tnx!

----------

## Lomion

I solved it by unmasking latest virtualbox and virtualbox-modules with 2.6.25.

----------

## guypld

 *Lomion wrote:*   

> I solved it by unmasking latest virtualbox and virtualbox-modules with 2.6.25.

 

What is the latest version? and how can I unmask it?

tnx  :Wink: 

----------

## Lomion

 *guypld wrote:*   

>  *Lomion wrote:*   I solved it by unmasking latest virtualbox and virtualbox-modules with 2.6.25. 
> 
> What is the latest version? and how can I unmask it?
> 
> tnx 

 

Open and edit your /etc/portage/package.keywords (if exist, if not create it) and add

```

=app-emulation/virtualbox-1.6.2

=app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-1.6.2

=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.2

```

and then rum "emerge =app-emulation/virtualbox-1.6.2" with addition USE flag if you want it  :Wink: 

This version is still marked as unstable on AMD64, but it is not the latest.

Latest is virtualbox-1.6.4, however 1.6.2 is the first version in portage that works with kernel 2.6.25 and I'm using it daily without relevat problem (the only one I have seen is a missing Innotek logo when you start a VM  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## guypld

Thanks man! its working by now   :Very Happy: 

its so fast!!

cheers   :Cool: 

----------

## Lomion

You're welcome!

Put "[SOLVED]" in the title   :Wink: 

bye!

----------

